# Fursona vs Characters



## Grimm Hund (Mar 3, 2018)

I've begun growing a list of characters used in one medium or another. I have characters created into art so I can visualize them as I write stories of them.

I know entire groups unite people based around their fursona, but I'm not sure which crowd I fall into.


----------



## KittyEbon (Mar 3, 2018)

I'm sorta in the same boat but most furries I've met have more than one fursona.


----------



## Grimm Hund (Mar 3, 2018)

Would the fursona be the character that you can use an identity? I suppose a D&D character makes for a fursona or maybe it's usually the first character you associate yourself with. Would all my characters be fursonas?


----------



## Belatucadros (Mar 3, 2018)

Generally a fursona is a character that you personally identify with, or represents you. A character that doesn't represent you is just a character in most cases.

Of course, these aren't set-in-stone rules.


----------



## Grimm Hund (Mar 3, 2018)

Grimm Hund was my first original character in writing. Became my FA identity and has been my Fursona since then.


----------



## Mayflower (Mar 4, 2018)

I'd say that a fursona is what you want it to be. My fursona is just my main character. It's the one pretty much all my ideas revolve around. I like to commission pictures of her, and it's her I'm talking about in fursona related threads. 
She's not an anthro version of me. She's the main character of my own imagined furry story. I just find it easy to use the term "fursona".


----------



## Stealtheart (Mar 6, 2018)

My main I count as my sona because he is a reflection of who I am and who I want to be. Yes he's different but in a way he's like me if I had been born under different circumstances. He's important to me  and I use him alot.
Then I have characters, yes I work a lot on their personalities and even get art of them, but I don't connect with them as much and thus they don't show a part of me.


----------



## AnarchyLynx (Mar 7, 2018)

I use my fursona for interacting with other furs but I've not really done anything creative with him. If I'm ever feeling creative I try to avoid author-insertion (to a point) so my characters usually don't feel like representations of me.


----------



## Sunburst_Odell (Mar 7, 2018)

My fursona is an OC as well as a fursona. He has his own, very different story that isn't like my life at all. But I consider him a fursona as well because his personality is extremely similar to mine and I usually identify as him on furry sites.


----------



## Ginza (Mar 7, 2018)

My sona was made mainly to fit in with the fandom. I write, and develop all my (numerous) characters equally. My sona is essentially, my "animal form" and main character. I have many other characters that I use, but aren't my go-to representation. They all more or less represent me, or an aspect of me. Some are completely different. In the end, what you consider your sona to be, is up to you!


----------



## Rumby (Mar 7, 2018)

I call my furries characters not really sona's as a lot of them don't identify with me and more are for story purposes. 

Though I guess this bunny girl I have is inspired by my family and culture, so I guess she'd be the closest to a fursona if I needed to talk about one.


----------



## Skychickens (Mar 14, 2018)

Personally? Sona is what I use as a “mostly a self insert” type thing. I put a lot of myself into that character. I end up retiring sonas when they become too much their own character. 

So usually I only have one ‘sona per grouping. I have one fursona, but a handful of characters that count as furs. I have two ponysonas, but ones a species and ones regular. Then I have characters. 

Just my two cents.


----------

